# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Microsoft выпустит Outlook для компьютеров Apple

## Шапельский Александр

Microsoft 13 августа официально объявила, что новая версия Office for Mac выйдет до конца 2010 года,. В ней почтовую программу и органайзер Entourage заменит Outlook, входящий в этом качестве в Windows-версию пакета. 
В Outlook для Mac появится улучшенная поддержка почтового сервера Exchange. Также в ней ускорятся обращения к базе данных, появится резервное копирование информации через Time Machine и поиск через стандартную функцию Mac OS X Spotlight. 
 Стоит отметить, что поддержка Microsoft Exchange будет и в стандартной почтовой программе Mail в новой версии операционной системы Apple Mac OS X - Snow Leopard. Разработчики Apple отказались объяснить, насколько широко поддерживается Exchange. 
Кроме того, в следующей версии Office для Mac появится поддержка Visual Basic, что сделает документы с макросами, созданные в Windows, отображаться на компьютерах Apple так, как это задумывали авторы. 
15 сентября выйдет бизнес-редакция Office 2008 for Mac. В нее будет добавлена поддержка подключения к сервисам Exchange Server и SharePoint. Также с 13 августа пользователям Office for Mac доступна веб-версия Entourage 2008, ускоряющая синхронизацию данных и улучшающая поддержку календарных функций. 
 До анонса Mac-подразделения Microsoft аналитики предположили, что те представят версию Office для смартфона Apple iPhone. Сами разработчики заявили, что пока им нечего сказать про проекты для iPhone. 

http://lenta.ru/news/2009/08/14/outlook/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

